

HP needs to Alt-Tab-Delete. What would (and wouldn't) Apple do? - jolosan
http://www.core77.com/blog/object_culture/hp_needs_to_alt-tab-delete_what_would_and_wouldnt_apple_do_17697.asp

======
thwarted
Does Alt-Tab-Delete do something on Windows nowadays that I'm not aware of?
Did they mean Ctrl-Alt-Delete, as in "reboot"?

